# Mandala Seeds Satori



## Dubbaman (Apr 22, 2008)

*Type:* sativa-indica
*Contains land race genetics from: *Nepal 
*Cultivation:* indoor/outdoor
*Flowering time:* 65-70 days/October
*Yield:* 550-600 gr/m2 (dry weight)
*High:* a clear, cerebral high and strong potency sets in quickly; it supports concentration & creativity; very inspiring and stimulating. Ideal for writers, artists, musicians, or other creative people.
*Potency:* 9-10/10; long-lasting; no nervous side-effects (racy heart,etc.); suitable for regular med users.
*Aroma: *fruity-citrus, pungent.
*Medical Use: *Satori shows her therapeutic potential in relieving depression and anxiety; this strain can ease sleep disorders from auto-immune diseases and Restless Legs Syndrome (RLS).  Thats according to the breeder. ----> Mandala website

To me this was an easy plant to grow, perfect for anyone beginner through seasoned. The gr/m2 i didn't get to try cause i kept them short(flowered at 1 ft) but i did pull just over 3 oz off of a 3ft plant so i was happy to say the least. the smell while growing is hard to explain but the words are there to me it smelled like curry and molas-ses, very pungent yet sweet,even the same when dry, you break apart a good nug and it just pounds you in the nostrils. No real taste to speak of but then again m a smoker too and my sense of taste is gone, i doubt if i would have smelled it either if it wasn't so strong. The high is crazy, reminds me of a good roller coaster, climbs up the first hill hits you hard and then whoosh your hanging on for what seems like forever till suddenly you come out of the tunnel and the ride is over, then you get back in line to do it again  for real it has been a good 2 hours and longer (tonights has hung on for almost 4) many times now that Ive sat back after a few bong (3-4) tokes of this and just not even noticed the time go  Great if your planning on smoking and doing something, and perfect if your going to smoke and relax or sleep. Ive talked enough the stuff from the breeder says it all and i oh so strongly concur


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you for the fantastic strain report. Very informative and great grow. Take care and be safe.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah man!!!!! I am real glad you like it Dubba. My report of Satori is the exact same. I take a couple tokes off the pipe am high instantly. 20 minutes go by and Good Lord Almighty LOL.:stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2008)

I am a big Satori fan, too...have one vegging now.

I have just ordered some Speed Queen for the arthritis.  I've been impressed with Mandala seeds.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am a big Satori fan, too...have one vegging now.
> 
> I have just ordered some Speed Queen for the arthritis. I've been impressed with Mandala seeds.


 Yeah im really loving their stuff so far i have some hashberry that imgoing to do here about fall or so it depends on how my 3 strains i have going turn out harvest wise before i know about planting the hashberry.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 23, 2008)

i loved white satin from mandala
grew a little big for my tiny room
but a really nice potent smoke
smelled like citrus, but the taste was like good black hash back in the late 80's

have currently got mandalas hashberry in flower
im guessin bout another 2-3 weeks b4 its ready
+ dryin/curin
i love the smell of it in flower
sort of hashy and berry like  (dooooh)


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> have currently got mandalas hashberry in flower
> im guessin bout another 2-3 weeks b4 its ready+dryin/curin
> i love the smell of it in flowersort of hashy and berry like  (dooooh)


 Cool ill have to be on the lookout for that report :aok:


----------



## littlenode (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice review dubb...Mandala has always caught my interest, only problem is finding seeds right now..I guess dues to an illness they are on hiatus at Mandala (get well soon), and the seedbanks are picked pretty clean....does anyone know where one might locate some beans?....:confused2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> Nice review dubb...Mandala has always caught my interest, only problem is finding seeds right now..I guess dues to an illness they are on hiatus at Mandala (get well soon), and the seedbanks are picked pretty clean....does anyone know where one might locate some beans?....:confused2:


 Thanks man on th good review, if your trying to get some Mandala seeds you will have to order them from them directly, as for now they have stopped wholesale of the breeder packs for resale but you can get what your looking for from them directly, try that link that i left up to the top


----------



## littlenode (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Dub.. I was really bummin, thinking my dreams of an all Mandala grow would have to be put on hold.what a nice site they have, easy to nav, and pretty comprehensive..did you order directly form them? Looks like its gonna be Satori, Speedqueen, and Sadhu for me..thanks again for the info.

Smoke On.....


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> Thanks Dub.. I was really bummin, thinking my dreams of an all Mandala grow would have to be put on hold.what a nice site they have, easy to nav, and pretty comprehensive..did you order directly form them? Looks like its gonna be Satori, Speedqueen, and Sadhu for me..thanks again for the info.
> 
> Smoke On.....


 Nice choices im thinking of some of those too down the road. That Sadhu sounds KILLER. I didnt order directly form them for the Satori seeds i had i got them through Seedsboutique :doh: might be why i had such low germ rate on them and high M/F ratios, beans just may have been a bit (shelf-life) old. who knows they still performed well enough


----------



## 420benny (Apr 22, 2009)

I have some Satori starts going right now for outside. Those of you who grew it, would you tell me how big they get outdoors? I have 2 places I can put them. One is sunnier with half oak wine barrels for containers and room for 8 feet of growth. The other spot is less sunny, 6 foot height restrictions and in very good soil in the ground. Recommendations as to which spot they might like better? Is it safe to assume that most strains that are indica dominant don't get as tall as sativas, or sativa dom. hybrid plants?


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 22, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I have some Satori starts going right now for outside. Those of you who grew it, would you tell me how big they get outdoors? I have 2 places I can put them. One is sunnier with half oak wine barrels for containers and room for 8 feet of growth. The other spot is less sunny, 6 foot height restrictions and in very good soil in the ground. Recommendations as to which spot they might like better? Is it safe to assume that most strains that are indica dominant don't get as tall as sativas, or sativa dom. hybrid plants?


I haven't done any out door through flowering, living in the burbs isnt conducive to outdoor growing IMHO i know they are vigorus veggers and love as much light as you can give them. These are very indica dominant plants short wide fat leaves mine did triple in height when flowering so be prepared for that if oyur dealing with the height restriction. As it goes for light IMO when growing outside so long as your plant can get a good 6 hours of direct light they will be just fine :aok:  MOJO for the out-door Satori grow man and hit me up when you get it going id love to see how they do out there.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Dub! You know how stoners memories are, so if you see a post by me, check my gj in my sig. This summer is going to be an interesting education for sure. Between all the KC strains I know diddly about and trying to stay legal and the darn chopper overhead, I hope I make it.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

Just stay within the limits your allowed and there should be no problems with the :cop: bro :cool2:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 24, 2009)

Good advice, but my brain is going nuts trying to figure out how I am going to go from 30 starts to 12 mature females, without eliminating some of the strains I most want to try. I have roots showing at the drain holes in the 6" deep pots and I wasn't planning on transplanting until I move them outside in 3 weeks. Plan A would be to take 2 cuttings from all the seedlings and sex them once they are ready. Then I can eliminate a bunch of males. That doesn't reduce the number of female clones I have. Plan B would be to finish the grow room asap and flower 6 of the mean green clones inside along with a few of the starts. They will all be done long before my outdoor is finishing. It's a gray area between the legal number of starts and mature plants. How do they figure how you classify a 3 foot plant that hasn't shown sex? It's not finished product that you can smoke or cook with and it's not a start that is less than a foot tall and wide. My backup plan is to give a buddy anything over my limit to veg out and flower. He said he would make mothers out of anything special, so I won't lose a strain most likely. Why did I order so many tasty strains? This sucks.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

JMO id start fewer like 15 and see where that leaves you. After all if they say you can have 15 mature plants that's 15 that you can sex and then the ones that haven't can veg up fro a while timing is the key. after you cull out the males your initial 15 may only be 8


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 24, 2009)

This (satori) is going to be my next seed order.  Thanks, Dubbaman!


----------



## 420benny (Apr 24, 2009)

Dub, good idea except that I already have mine up and going strong. Way too late to start fewer of them. The mj train has left the station. Stop by and I will pass out a few. This goes for all my friends here. First come, first served.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

Satori has become one of my favorite strains.  I have gotten a couple of different pheno types that have different smell and taste, but the same basic high--uplifting and happy.  The smell and taste is kind of indescribable, but really good.  i am also very fond of Speed Queen and Safari Mix, the other 2 Mandala strains I have tried.


----------



## erasmus (Apr 25, 2009)

I got excited about trying these, and when I get to the website it says online ordering is closed until January 2010? What happened, you guys buy them out?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe that it is only Mandala's online store that is closed.  I believe that Satori is available through their resellers.  Check out Attitude Seeds for Mandala strains.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 26, 2009)

you can also try nirvana seeds i think i left a link to it in the first post of this thread. :bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 27, 2009)

Check my last entry in my gj for a pic of my Satori. The leaves are very indica shaped. All 4 of mine look that way. I thought it was supposed to be mostly sativa? Oh, it is doing something strange, too. There is a branch coming out of the main stalk just below one of the cotyledons. I have never seen that before. Not sure if you can see it in the pic I took.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 27, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> you can also try nirvana seeds i think i left a link to it in the first post of this thread. :bong2:



I didn't see them at Nirvana but Attitude has Mandala seeds, as THG mentioned .

I'm getting ready to order some satori.  I'm intrigued by the "heat resistant" bit:

"*She has shown impressive hardiness against spider mites and other pests, and she possesses a good measure of mold resistance. Her slim appearance makes it possible to plant in narrow rows, or in SOG, to maximize her typical record yields even more. The firm side shoots provide highest quality cuttings. As with all our sativas she is heat resistant - an added bonus for small indoor environments and hot summer grows."

*Maybe I'll give them a try this summer .  My qwerkle seeds came today but I'm going to wait til next fall/winter when it's much cooler.

Dubbaman and THG - did you grow your satori in soil?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Dubbaman and THG - did you grow your satori in soil?



No, I generally grow my Satori in a 5 gal DWC bucket.  However, I did a DWC scrog with 2 Satori in a 10 gal tote.  I have found that the Satori I have grown triples in height after being put into flowering.  The Speed Queen does not gain a lot of height in flowering and would be quite well suited to SOG, IMO.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 27, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, I generally grow my Satori in a 5 gal DWC bucket.  However, I did a DWC scrog with 2 Satori in a 10 gal tote.  I have found that the Satori I have grown triples in height after being put into flowering.  The Speed Queen does not gain a lot of height in flowering and would be quite well suited to SOG, IMO.



I'm going to grow it in soil/scrog.  Part of the description, which I didn't quote above, was that satori will grow well with low nute levels in a 2 gallon bucket.  Thanks!


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 25, 2009)

how do you guys feel about mandala's statement of not needing nutes? i have some satori and need to decide if i should mix organics with my soil or just give it normal nute water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2009)

I grow hydro--DWC-- and keep my nute levels really low with my Satori.  I usually run a max of 800-900 ppms.  I use GH flora nutes, but using the Lucas formula.


----------



## jungle (May 28, 2009)

Hey Hemp Goddess..............what you have said about satori made me interested...so I placed an order...along with automatic great white skunk..and the joint doctors nycd automatic....I moved to a new place so I have to reconfigure how to grow some of this stuff....I'm going to wait till fall to grow indoors....but I'm thinking about placing some auto shark and auto diesel out side...so I can have some possibly in 3 months...I think the auto shark will grow best outside compare to the diesel....I don't think the diesel is meant to be outside...but anyways I have enjoyed my smoke from my last grow...the purple power had no power though...I enjoyed smoking from my last grow 3 unknown strains...from freebie seeds..and the 4way...I'll have satori, auto gwshark. the diesel automatic..and some of the seeds from my last order..........to grow....but mainly wanted to say thanks for making me aware of satori....looking forward to it's experience... I'll be using soil...


----------



## Jarvis (May 30, 2009)

....................................................................................................................................


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 2, 2009)

ITs very powerful man. i hadnt been this stoned in so long the last thing i had knowm of that even came close to it was some AK way back in the early 90s.


----------



## jungle (Jun 2, 2009)

Dubbaman thats good news.


----------



## Jarvis (Jun 2, 2009)

.....................................................................................................................................


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 2, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> *...*
> 
> To me this was an easy plant to grow, perfect for anyone beginner through seasoned. The gr/m2 i didn't get to try cause i kept them short(flowered at 1 ft) but i did pull just over 3 oz off of a 3ft plant so i was happy to say the least. the smell while growing is hard to explain but the words are there to me it smelled like curry and molas-ses, very pungent yet sweet,even the same when dry, you break apart a good nug and it just pounds you in the nostrils. No real taste to speak of but then again m a smoker too and my sense of taste is gone, i doubt if i would have smelled it either if it wasn't so strong. The high is crazy, reminds me of a good roller coaster, climbs up the first hill hits you hard and then whoosh your hanging on for what seems like forever till suddenly you come out of the tunnel and the ride is over, then you get back in line to do it again  for real it has been a good 2 hours and longer (tonights has hung on for almost 4) many times now that Ive sat back after a few bong (3-4) tokes of this and just not even noticed the time go  Great if your planning on smoking and doing something, and perfect if your going to smoke and relax or sleep. Ive talked enough the stuff from the breeder says it all and i oh so strongly concur



I'm really excited about my satori grow, Dubbaman, thanks!! 

Would you say the high is totally non-disruptive like the DP WW male stems?


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jun 3, 2009)

I was going to place an order for DP Strawberry Cough until I read this thread.  Has anyone had experience with both?  How do they compare for relieving anxiety?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm really excited about my satori grow, Dubbaman, thanks!!
> 
> Would you say the high is totally non-disruptive like the DP WW male stems?


I don't know about the WW but i know there want anything that disrupted my :stoned: from the Satori


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 4, 2009)

Wafarin' Stranger said:
			
		

> I was going to place an order for DP Strawberry Cough until I read this thread.  Has anyone had experience with both?  How do they compare for relieving anxiety?


No EXP with the cough either but i know that i wasnt anxious for any reason once i tried this.


----------

